

Raytheon Delivering Linux To Navy UAV Ground Stations - pwg
http://www.suasnews.com/2012/06/16529/raytheon-delivering-linux-to-navy-uav-ground-stations/

======
voodoochilo
so the navy uses gnu/linux to kill people or spy on them? if so, then this is
one of the most horrible days in my life.

